
Design flaw in Intel processors opens door to rootkits - t23
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2965872/components-processors/design-flaw-in-intel-processors-opens-door-to-rootkits-researcher-says.html
======
kazinator
> _To exploit the vulnerability and install the rootkit, attackers would
> already need to have kernel or system privileges on a computer._

Let's not downplay this.

Millions of Windows users have system privileges; they can elevate to
effective root simply by clicking on a security dialog box, which they are
trained to do without a second thought.

------
hga
Very detailed discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020134)

